

Seth Godin's sliced bread and my big hairy lemon - joubee

I saw this great talk by Seth Godin today about standing out from the crowd<p>http://www.ted.com/talk/seth_godin_on_sliced_bread.html<p>I have an iPhone app. 
It is (another!) task manager that lets you set up projects and tasks and can sync with Google calendar and other bluetooth devices.<p>So... The app is one of MANY in this category. It's for small lists and projects and people that get lost or are lazy and want to send the task to someone else... which is me.<p>Apple messed up and launced this app on page 18 of apps :(<p>I have made three good updates and they still buried the app on page 18.<p>I need some thoughts on what might be a good hook to make this app stand out. Making an app for lazy people has its drawbacks.<p>Any ideas? I am NOT trying to sell anything today. To prove it here are 15 free codes for the app. I just want your thoughts please.<p>This is a free liscense with no limitations (sorry only for U.S. store)<p><pre><code>  [1] 3HJWHYJMLAH6
  [2] 6LEXKNKRF4J4
  [3] 7LRHLXLXKLWR
  [4] F93RM9YF4JW9
  [5] 3F3H3JFFH6MH
  [6] HYW63TKKXH4E
  [7] XJLXJNERPM46
  [8] X7YM9F9AT7X4
  [9] ME3YH4KJTNTW
  [10] PEWFKANHEME7
  [11] J7TYLP3T3EYX
  [12] 669ARHF7T3LJ
  [13] RW7NYX434JF4
  [14] NMPE9MNRM79N
  [15] PW99L96AEWLR</code></pre>
======
joubee
btw: url is joubee.com :)

